# And last but not least...Willa



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Willa is due Thursday !! She is huge! She's last to kid this season and so far we are pleased with the health and sturdiness of the kids born so far! Out of 7 kids, 5 are bucks (2 polled) 2 does and both are polled. 
So here's hoping Willa will finish the season out with polled girls lol is it too much to hope for?


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Thinking pink!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Pink pink pink!  

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Comon girl, you goat this! lol. 3 doelings plz!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Polled pink prayers heading your way! C’mon Willa 🐐🐐🐐


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Gotta even the girls up Willa!!


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Go Willa! 3 polled girls sounds about right?


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Come on, Willa! We need some nice horned boys.  Lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Triple Dog Dare ya Willa! Bet you cant have 3 Healthy Happy Doelings!💖💝💗🤪


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Sweet Willa girls are what you want! So much easier to deliver and less noisy. Yep, it’s decided, your going to have girls!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thinking pink.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck with Willa! She’s a cutie!


----------



## Goatowne (Sep 14, 2021)

She is such a pretty goat !!!!! God bless Willa with healthy and pretty babies !!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Well today was due date..Willa is not quite ready. Ligs are still apparent and udder not quite full. But definitely getting there! No pre- labor action yet.


----------



## Goatowne (Sep 14, 2021)

happybleats said:


> Well today was due date..Willa is not quite ready. Ligs are still apparent and udder not quite full. But definitely getting there! No pre- labor action yet.


Willa we are waiting to see your amazing babies. 😀


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ok Willa. Since they arent ready yet....we will still give you cookies.🤣😂🤗


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Wait, wait, wait for Willa
To pop out the kids
Waiting, Waiting, Waiting, Waiting
But she still keeps them hid


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Shes still fat lol. Not looking like she's in a hurry either lol.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Maybe girls take longer to cook 😅🤣


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

It takes longer to add the extra brains. 😆 🤣


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

Came looking just for Willa’s update. I want to see more stunning little girl goats!! Tomorrow will have to do.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Here's hoping lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

And we're off.....


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Yay! COME ON GIRLS!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

First up...a flashy buck,, already looking to eat


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Oh come on Willa! We need a girl!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

happybleats said:


> First up...a flashy buck,, already looking to eat


He’s a cutie… hopefully a cpl sisters just as cute! 💕


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, congrats.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Shes acting like she's done, placenta hanging..chewing a cud while baby nurses. Baby is quite big. But still was expecting twins at least. Will keep you posted.


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

My two year old grandson was very impressed. Congratulations! He’s adorable!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

She only had a single last year too, twins the year before.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Sorry you didn’t get your girl. He is a cutie though. And least he has that going for him. So, are you going to keep one of those girls now? Lol


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww Willa! I told you you needed a girl! Oh well, the boy is still very cute! Congratulations


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Delivered a dead buck. He was dead a while..brownish black goop...was breech..got one back leg out and and boy he was dry already..momma pushed hard and I pulled...was pretty quick. Poor little guy. But mom's ok


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I watched her as she tended to her baby, some placenta starting to be delivered. Then a big push came and alot of water and two big bubbles.....I knew she had to have another. Waiting a bit as she pushed small. Then she got serious but kept getting up.. checked and and sure enough...breech...but with the back leg "knee" bent. Pulled that free and she started pushing hard..no pushing baby back in and adjust. She pushed and I pulled. Placenta came immediately after and she relaxed, ate a banana and is tending to her baby now.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’m sorry about the DOA buckling.  So happy everything is good now and Willa is happily tending her baby.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations on the cute flashy buckling, and sorry to hear she had a DOA kid.
So good to hear Willa is ok and tending to baby. 🥰 💕


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes..im just glad Willa is good. We will keep a very close eye on her for a few days.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I’m glad Willa’s alright! What a sweet little boy she gave you.
I’m sorry about it’s twin 😢
prayers there’s no infection or complications….


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Sorry to hear about the DOA. I hope Willa pulls through without incident


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute! Sorry about the DOA.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

What a preciouse little man! Im so sorry for the loss. That must have been awful. I am sending prayers for Willa and the new little man. Congrats..he is ADORABLE!💞💖


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you everyone. Willa is doing good. Taking good care of Nicolas (today is my daughter Nicholes b day..so we named him in her honor lol)


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww he’s adorable! I’m really sorry about the DOA kid


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Will! Not only did you go agents our rules and have a buck, but two? And one dead? Comon! Next year, polled does.... Swimming position and waterslide please...


----------



## Goatowne (Sep 14, 2021)

The little one looks 😍. Sorry about what happened to the other baby. I hope Willa recovers fast 🙏. The good thing is that both momma and baby are in good hands.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What an ordeal, I am so sorry for the loss. 

Congrats and good work helping the beautiful kids.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Nicholas is doing great. Fat little dude


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

His face "tattoo" is cool.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Cutie! He looks like a cool dude.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

He looks nice and healthy. And his face markings are so neat!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

This is the day he was born. . Willa is a great mom. She seemed sad a few days after giving birth. Had us worried. Lots of extra attention to be sure all is well. She stayed behind the barn instead of venturing out with her baby. My goats tend to do that a few days but Willa just came out this morning with him. I hope this means she's done mourning her loss. 
Shes very attentive to Nicholas.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

happybleats said:


> This is the day he was born. . Willa is a great mom. She seemed sad a few days after giving birth. Had us worried. Lots of extra attention to be sure all is well. She stayed behind the barn instead of venturing out with her baby. My goats tend to do that a few days but Willa just came out this morning with him. I hope this means she's done mourning her loss.
> Shes very attentive to Nicholas.
> View attachment 227654


my mama that lost a cpl of babies and then rejected one after I fed it something else in the middle of the night stayed with her one doeling in the goat pen for about a week (after the 3 days I’d kept her in the barn) before she finally decided it would be ok to go graze. She wasn’t about to chance something happening to her single baby…
I’m glad Willa is feeling better and taking her little boy out into the world 💕


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm glad they are doing better.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍🤗


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww he sure is a handsome little guy!


----------

